# 1970 Lemans Front Lower Valance



## warpedoak (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello,

I hope this is the right area, but I am looking for a 1970 Lemans Front Lower Valance. I had an oops moment with my car when the e-brake didn't set well and I didn't get it in gear well. It rolled away and went through a rather deep ditch after jumping a curb. I am having a lot of trouble finding a replacement and was hoping someone here might have a lead on one. I live in Amarillo, TX.


----------



## warpedoak (Aug 11, 2015)

This is the day before photo



This is a couple days later after I gathered myself back together enough to look at how bad I hurt it.


----------

